# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  يلدا لـ"إيلاف": لا توجد صناعة سينما وجيلنا يحاول - عبدالله الحسن

## ادارة المنتدى

{rssencoded}

----------

